# What effect is this?



## cdub13

I  Have  been trying to figure out how to achieve the effect in this picture:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilkrug/6698929177/in/photostream




Notice the burn around the edges and the blue areas on the right side. For a while I thought it may be a polaroid that was manipulated, then I thought maybe light leaks, but ultimately I just don't know. Any help would be greatly appreciated! 
thanks.


----------



## The_Traveler

that's not a single effect that can be achieved by applying a filter, that's lots of PSing.


----------



## Bossy

That looks like film, are you sure its digital? Very creative image.


----------



## unpopular

It looks like a camera with a sprung leak. I suppose you could emulate it by removing a tiny section of the light seal in a cheap 35mm camera...

If you're digital, you could do this and then expose a roll of very fast color film with the lens covered while discharging a flash from various angles and composite the scanned images, starting with color dodge mode or overlay.


----------



## trcapro

There is a ton of photoshoping involved here. Really cool image though.


----------



## cdub13

Thanks for all the input you guys!

            Do you think the photo is digital or a film photo on a CD? That grain just looks so damn good.


----------



## unpopular

looking at it, my guess is that it's film taken with a leaky toy camera.


----------



## terri

cdub13 said:


> Thanks for all the input you guys!
> 
> Do you think the photo is digital or a film photo on a CD? That grain just looks so damn good.


Why not ask the photographer?


----------



## dxqcanada

Quotes from Neil Krug:

"After our first shoot with the Indian headdress we knew we wanted to  incorporate as much Polaroid film as possible into this project. Some  pictures had to be shot digitally to get the composition to work, but  mostly we have been able to achieve what we had in mind simply with a  Polaroid camera."

"The whole thing was to make it look like old illustrated book covers, and  expired Polaroid film lent itself to an illustrated look more so than  any other film I could think of at the time, and I was already using it  anyways. Not all of Pulp was shot on Polaroid, though, there&#8217;s tons of  different film formats in there."


----------



## ph0enix

It was edited using Photoshop CS4 on a Mac.  The EXIF data doesn't contain have any camera specific info so it most likely was not shot with a digital camera.


----------



## cdub13

Everyone.......your awesome. 

!


----------



## tylerzachary412

The backlight


----------



## usayit

I was about to suggest old polaroid film a lighter.. then take a picture of it with a digital camera


----------



## orlovphoto

Pretty easy to tell it's an old Polaroid - look at the top right corner...  nothing gives that chemical spread mark


----------



## timor

Actually I wonder; if one needs a Polaroid effect, why not to use a Polaroid. Or are we THIS far out, that people can think ONLY in terms of digital simulation ? Far-out.


----------



## amolitor

Because shooting 1000 frames of Polaroid is.. a pain in the butt?


----------



## timor

Always thought pain is a part of artistic creation.


----------



## BrianV

The original images look like they were with Polaroid color film, 669 and 690 worked in the original Land camera series. The film gets this look after being 3 or more years out of date. It amazes me how long this film will last: a few years ago someone on Flickr bought some type 47 B&W roll film that was over 30 years out of date. I sent a Model 95 Polaroid camera to him, and they all worked. I've got a few rolls of Polaroid 690 in the fridge.


----------



## Mully

Burning or heating the edges of film will give you that look of light leak.


----------



## ktan7

This is a polaroid cross-processing effect.


----------



## Gavjenks

It won't look exactly like this, but one way you can get a similar foundation look (thus requiring LESS photoshopping to get it jusssst the way you want) is to detach your lens from your SLR, and hold it with your hand so it is sitting sort of in its mount but not actually attached, or with a millimeter or two gap.

This will let light leak in and cause effects much like that, without having to go use any different equipment.  If it isn't enough, you can even have a friend shine a flashlight into the gap between your lens and body, or rubber band one onto your camera, etc.

Look up "freelensing" for more info.


----------



## Nahin

I am agree with *The_Traveler* there are a various color combination and effect, i like most. So have to work with varieties color and contrast.*
*


----------

